# Dating - Scotland



## Hollygxx (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi there! I recently found this site and I'm so relieved that there are people like me - I'm not crazy after all!
This symptomn has taken away so much that I enjoy in my life, but I'm determined not to give up.
I find the idea of dating extremely stressful due to this. It's not exactly something you could bring up on a tinder date! It would certainly be easier if my partner to be understood or even had the same condition - a judge free relationship, in an IBS sense.

Anyway, I'm a 19 year old girl living in Scotland. I am sporty, in good shape and have been told that I am attractive. I'm studying at university - but would be lying if I said it wasn't a struggle with my illness, which has taken a real toll on my mental health lately.

If you are interested in chatting and getting to know me a little better, please feel free to email me. (30 or under, preferably.)

Thank you


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Get on the chat, we have s few European people in there 
https://discord.gg/YRmAb9e


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2019)

Poster: dud account created by some Filipino kid - no big deal, he's just having some fun as we all did in our youth - these days kids have fun online as opposed to us non-millennials who played football, catch etc... Is what it is


----------

